# help ID these super duper heavy duty wheels



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 18, 2021)

picked up a bike the other day that had these beasts on it. no sign of a motor ever, not sure why the guy would use these. had "modern" regular 26" bicycle tires on it that were WORE OUT so the guy rode the heck out of it. 

Bendix hub out back, drum brake up front. *FAT* spokes. the rims say "Sun-something or other" inside. if there is a name on the front drum brake I can't see it.. could be in plain sight, I just can't see it. these roll and brake much better than they look.


----------



## whizzer1 (Oct 19, 2021)

Worksman, new York,


----------

